# Instant pay 50 cents charge



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

My app says I can input my debit card number and have instant access to payments, but there is a charge of 50 cents. Its not clear when the 50 cents applies - Every day? Every month? Every time you do a ride? If its every month then its worth it. every day not so much. Every ride, I'll pass.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JBinPenfield said:


> My app says I can input my debit card number and have instant access to payments, but there is a charge of 50 cents. Its not clear when the 50 cents applies - Every day? Every month? Every time you do a ride? If its every month then its worth it. every day not so much. Every ride, I'll pass.


Rohit in India needs his 50 cents.
1/2 a days pay !
RESOLVED !


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

JBinPenfield said:


> My app says I can input my debit card number and have instant access to payments, but there is a charge of 50 cents. Its not clear when the 50 cents applies - Every day? Every month? Every time you do a ride? If its every month then its worth it. every day not so much. Every ride, I'll pass.


50 cents each time you request an instant pay (each time you "cash out"). If you cash out daily, you pay it daily...


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

JBinPenfield said:


> My app says I can input my debit card number and have instant access to payments, but there is a charge of 50 cents. Its not clear when the 50 cents applies - Every day? Every month? Every time you do a ride? If its every month then its worth it. every day not so much. Every ride, I'll pass.


It clearly tells you that the $0.50 cents charge is each time you use the "instant pay". It's not deducted from the current balance, it will be leave a - $0.50 balance after you transfer the money. I only use it if I really need the following money right away because it only takes 5 mins to deposit where the bank deposit on Monday takes 2-3 days to clear.


----------

